# Girls and Geeks



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

Just wanted to share some pictures from the twelve winners of a "sexy/lovely nerdy girls" calendar event with, i quote "the most charismatic girls in the world of informatic, video gaming and cosplay."
I had to do a little censoring because of some (few) too fleshy content and bodypainting material (one model among the twelve, sadly) but the better part of the selection remains safe (22/33 pics.)
And it is right here, right now! For Vulpes and the all of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lisa Foiles - An inveterate gamer.



Spoiler











Lisa Foiles - The girl next door side of a geek.



Spoiler











Lisa Foiles - Relaxing with her Xbox.



Spoiler











FN Pryde - "I fell into the world of science fiction, comics and video games since childhood."



Spoiler











FN Pryde - She likes to get her claws out.. An accomplished cosplayer.



Spoiler











Quorra Flynn - Video games, Star Wars, TRON, Harry Potter and the Cosplay : the passions of Quorra Flynn.



Spoiler











Nixie Pixel - The real computer freak.



Spoiler











Kristen Nedopak - "There is nothing more sexy than a man in love."



Spoiler











Kristen Nedopak - She does not like people who belittle others to build their ego.



Spoiler











Kristen Nedopak - "My goal in life? Inspire people who have a passion while having fun doing it."



Spoiler











Kristen Nedopak - Kristen has too much energy to just stand still doing nothing.



Spoiler











Raychul Moore - A girl that became a geek.



Spoiler











Raychul Moore - At the same time, model..



Spoiler











Raychul Moore - Cosplayer..



Spoiler











Raychul Moore - And gamer, ready to wear Super Mario pants.



Spoiler











SassiBob - She chose to live her religion as geekitude with Google and Android.



Spoiler











Bob Suicide - Video games, gadgets, programming, Suicide Bob loves it all at once.



Spoiler











Hailey Bright - "The first thing I look for in a man is his strong personality."



Spoiler











Hailey Bright - "The guy who invited me to a date with a pizza and a pac-man is a total winner."



Spoiler











Hailey Bright - She likes ancient video games like Q*Bert and Touch Me.



Spoiler











Squeak - A bad grammar is a real turn off for her.



Spoiler











Seena - "I know, i'm a nerd."



Spoiler


----------



## kevan (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 22, 2011)

Those nerd girls look delicious.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 22, 2011)

They're nice 'n all, but I'd take my girlfriend over them any day. :3


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh, I thought this thread was about cute geeks. Silly me...


----------



## Necron (Sep 22, 2011)

IMO just Lisa Foiles, SassiBob, Bob Suicide, Hailey Bright and Squeak are cute. The other girls are "average"


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 22, 2011)

........ Ok, so why do females get bullshit threads/articles/etc like this made *just* because the females are into a male-dominated interest? 


I REALLY hate these kinds of things. Yes, female geeks exist (raises hand), but I truly don't think just because we have a vagina we should be thought of as more awesome than males in any way. If a male gets all interested in makeup/jewelry/anything else female-dominated, they aren't thought of as more awesome than the females just because they have a penis, why should females in a male-dominated interest just because they have a vagina? See my point? 
All you people are doing is saying which are hot and which are not, and all that's doing is proving me right.

I really hope this thread and any threads similar get deleted ASAP.

koimayeul, congratulations, I hate you now.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 22, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> -snip-


*coughhormonescough*

You're telling me if you were a guy, and saw this, you wouldn't get all "excited" and think she's awesome as all hell?:



Spoiler


----------



## hobo33 (Sep 22, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> Spoiler


I think I need a new pair of pants


----------



## Coto (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## kevan (Sep 22, 2011)

Xuphor I thought you was a mod why don't
you just close it?


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 22, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Xuphor I thought you was a mod why don't
> you just close it?



Uh, no, see my Groups, I'm a regular member, I like the sound of that mix-up though.

@TDWP - I have no clue. If I showed you a picture of a really hot skimpy dressed in a pikachu outfit MALE, you wouldn't get excited? 
Not exactly a fair question, is it?


----------



## kevan (Sep 22, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- I was just joking remember when you was going around "closing" threads?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 22, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> snip.



Why don't you just ignore the thread?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 22, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> kevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The gender that a person like dress up or into things you like, shouldn't that person allow to be "excited"? 


Also didn't rain on people parade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:

Go ahead and make a guys and geeks or whatever.


----------



## Westside (Sep 22, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> ........ Ok, so why do females get bullshit threads/articles/etc like this made *just* because the females are into a male-dominated interest?
> 
> 
> I REALLY hate these kinds of things. Yes, female geeks exist (raises hand), but I truly don't think just because we have a vagina we should be thought of as more awesome than males in any way. If a male gets all interested in makeup/jewelry/anything else female-dominated, they aren't thought of as more awesome than the females just because they have a penis, why should females in a male-dominated interest just because they have a vagina? See my point?
> ...


You kind of got a point, but you have to look at the stereotypical demography of gaming.  It is full of horny guys who have trouble getting girls, so anything with a pair of tits is a whole new world to them. The worst part is that a lot of girls in the community feed into the attention they are getting, because in real life they don't get nearly as much attention, so they become classless sluts.  It's a vicious cycle.  In the end, hormones fuck us over.  It's the biology of life, men think about sex more often then women, because it is biologically advantageous to the species to be that way.


----------



## Oveneise (Sep 22, 2011)

I sense butthurt in this thread *COUGH COUGH*.

TO THE OP: thank you for the pics. But sometimes I wonder if these girls actually PLAY the games, or if they are doing it for publicity (sorry if that sounds sexist - I think thats what the case was with Jessica Chobot, I know there are tons of female gamers out there, I know a lot of them. So don't think I'm ignorant on this issue or anything, but you have to admit, MUCH more males play video games than females, but thats a moot point. In the end, games can be enjoyed by anybody and everybody. 'Cept for 2 year olds.)


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 22, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Oh, I thought this thread was about cute geeks. Silly me...
> 
> Don't know your standards but the most of them are really cute and classy.. My crush being Kristen Nedopak, sort of reminding me of Felicia Day.
> 
> ...



Welcome, hum each of the twelve models has a whole bio page, but i guess they could make that up.. Would be sad though and ruin the whole point of a "sexy/lovely nerdy girls" calendar.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 23, 2011)

wow hot girls that game thats new....
Seriously this thread has a 50/50 chance of being trolled for not respecting women or spammed with "that chick is hawt"


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 23, 2011)

Pro Starcraft Gamer Seo Ji Soo


Spoiler











Kim Shi Yoon


Spoiler













			
				Xuphor said:
			
		

> ........ Ok, so why do females get bullshit threads/articles/etc like this made *just* because the females are into a male-dominated interest?
> 
> 
> I REALLY hate these kinds of things. Yes, female geeks exist (raises hand), but I truly don't think just because we have a vagina we should be thought of as more awesome than males in any way. If a male gets all interested in makeup/jewelry/anything else female-dominated, they aren't thought of as more awesome than the females just because they have a penis, why should females in a male-dominated interest just because they have a vagina? See my point?
> ...



Not your business how exposed these people want to be... it's not like they were forced to take pictures of themselves and be put online. they publish/take pictures of it because it sells. some girls choose to speak a few words over the mic on multiplayer games and hoard all attention from other male players because they choose to. some are completely discreet. no one person can control that.

and also why are a majority of clothing designers and cooks are males? and they're as "female-oriented" as you can get?


----------



## miruki (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll not go into the whole debate over getting excited about gamer girls just because they are rare. (They aren't, even the cute ones aren't. You get them both, ugly nerds, cute nerds... same goes for guy gamers.) But what annoys me are those publicity eager cosplay/geek chicks, that most often aren't even that much into gaming instead of just wanting the attention (as Oveneise was already wondering about).

I know lots of girl gamers, even professional ones, lots of them are rather sexy (and yeah, there's lots of sexy gamer dudes as well) but none of them is striving for attention because of their looks rather than wanting attention / praise for their gaming abilities.

If you're handsome and want to show off your looks, sure, do it. But trying to make you more appealing to gamers or to give you a certain kind of special appeal through pointing out how much of a gamer girl you are? Pathetic. If you want to be a model, do it seriously.

I've no hard feelings for anyone here, I do get why you guys find those girls hot (okay, I don't really, most of them aren't my type at all... especially that controller licking chick, I mean, wtf, you're a gamer and you'd risk killing your controller with your saliva? Sure..) but to me they are just desperate show offs who want lots of attention. :/

I wouldn't mind a sexy gamer dude calendar tho. ;> I wouldn't mind a female one either, if those girls wouldn't be posing like hell and be half naked, as that's not nerdiness to me. A girl in her pajamas on the sofa in front of her Playstation/Xbox/Wii/WHATEVER, now that's what I'd call cute and geeky. And the same would go for a male calendar for me, just show me some normal pictures of good looking guys while they are gaming - sexy! But half naked men making out with their gaming peripherals? Nah, thanks. XD


----------

